# New *** Golden



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Prairie Fires Good Time Running Wild MH took a Qualifying 2nd at the HCARC Field Trial this past weekend.

Congratulations Woody! (Mike too)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-what a stunning boy!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Excellent!
That's great news!

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great news!! Score another one for the Goldens!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Always great to read posts like this. And what an awesome shot of Woody.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

That's terrific Swampcollie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, SwampCollie!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to you and Woody. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Woody! 

Is it just me or has there been a lot more Golden's placing in FT's this year? 

GO Goldens !!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to Mike (I met him and Henry a few years ago) and his handsome and talented new boy Woody!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Way way cool. Congrats Woodys *** & Swampcollie!


----------

